# Assassin Snail Feeding Help



## witty123ism (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm worried that my assassin snails aren't getting enough to eat. Everyone says that you don't have to feed them and that they will just eat the leftover fish food. The problem is that every time I feed the fish, none of the food (bloodworms or flakes) gets to the bottom. I am worried that they are not getting enough to eat. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

before you go to bed throw in a few algae wafers..you can also give them a food such as earthworm sticks.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

And pest snails too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

